

The secret to success many don’t want to hear - kevinxray
http://amazingserviceguy.com/2655/the-secret-to-success-many-dont-want-to-hear/

======
patrickk
there's a lot of words in this article without anything really noteworthy
being said

------
kevinxray
One dude's opinion...

